# Need advice on how to better layout, design basement workshop?



## jim1959 (Feb 14, 2010)

I need to get idea's how to layout redesign my basement workshop l hope l can explain well enough what l am trying to do.
My basement workshop area is in 2 sections, original house basement is 16 ft wide x 40 ft long when we bought house in 1986 very small.
Of this space, due to furnace, and ceiling ducts, l have only a 16×20 space l can use.
Along front outside wall in old section need to build a shelf storage to put things on, now have a 12 ft 3 pc rounded desk which l hoped to keep but will need to seperate to make 3 small desk area's now takes up nearly half of the 16×20 ft space.

When we bought this place, idea was to add on about 400 sq ft then sell it for profit.
But in 1987, my Dad a widow cancer he had for 3 years was taking a toll on him he was depressed lonely etc.
So instead of building the original 400 sq ft we had planed, we built on in 1987 /1988 2 additions a total of a 1,020 sq ft for my Dad. This gave my Dad a good size self contained seperate 2 bedroom living space of his own.

Below first addition is new section of workshop 11 1/2 ft wide x 40 ft long no ceiling duct work but is only a few inches shy of 7 ft height.
Now when you click on my workshop pictures 1 and 2 show one end and picture # 4 shows far end side to side ceiling lumber racks have to come down next month have to install new septic from front to back yard.
I ticked off health inspector repairing my septic didn't buy permit because city said didn't need it then was charged in 2009 result making me spend $ 22,000 for new septic system what i repaired is working better than ever so funds had planed to build nice outside shop going to septic.

Anyway under 2nd addition is a 15 ft wide x 36 ft long crawspace, between floor joices is about 5 ft 5 inches tall cement floor and always dry.
Want to make crawling space a good storage area to store boxes etc making shelving along the 2 - 36 ft walls and the 2 - 15 ft walls but not sure how to insulate walls or ceiling related to vapour barrier using this for stoarge
would free up allot of space in older basement section making it more tidy.
Also wondering if wood could be stored in crawlspace during winter months?

I have no 2×4 walls along outside walls of newer basement section where main workshop is, should l first put up 2×4 or 2×3 walls on outside block walls then build shop wall cabinets to these?
I have to many small benches now and stands etc l picked up over past 4-5 years.
Just need some idea's of designing layout because now with septic mess will be 5-6 years paying off septic to where can use home equity to build shop that was planed for this summer.
I see many shops on here having bench type furniture cabinets for storage so hoping to get some good idea's for the 11 1/2 ft x 40 ft section and crawlspace solution?

I have no regrets making addition years ago made my Dad happy for the 8 years he lived here before passing away but now need to make basement a nice shop.
When l have needed advice on here so many have helped me advised me thanks and am hoping to start shop once septic is installed in April/May/2010.
Thanks in advance


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

If you look at my workshop it might give you some ideas. With a small shop you need to keep it neat and organized. Your crawlspace area should be your storage area. You should also think about getting some good lighting in your work area. Looking forward to seeing your new shop area.

God Bless
tom


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Grizzly has a computer program for this. Might check it out.


----------

